# New to Tokyo



## figambie

Hi All
I moved to Tokyo on Monday with my husband, he is working full time and I am still looking for a job. In the meantime I would love to meet up with any people in a similar situation, I can only speak English at the moment but would also love to learn some Japanese....
I am in the Meguro area. Also any suggestions on good places to go/eat would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## pasturesnew

figambie said:


> Hi All
> I moved to Tokyo on Monday with my husband, he is working full time and I am still looking for a job. In the meantime I would love to meet up with any people in a similar situation, I can only speak English at the moment but would also love to learn some Japanese....
> I am in the Meguro area. Also any suggestions on good places to go/eat would be welcome.
> Thanks


hi Congrats on the move, me <English hubby & Japanese wife + little one> will be moving to Tokyo in Sep/Oct , transfer with my Employer - European Bank, poss relocate to Meguro area too, will drop u a line nearer the time, whilst my wife is Japanese - lived in England for over 10 years Tokyo will be new for her too as she is from Hiroshima so perhaps you can meet up with her for a coffee & a chat....

regards


----------



## pasturesnew

pasturesnew said:


> hi Congrats on the move, me <English hubby & Japanese wife + little one> will be moving to Tokyo in Sep/Oct , transfer with my Employer - European Bank, poss relocate to Meguro area too, will drop u a line nearer the time, whilst my wife is Japanese - lived in England for over 10 years Tokyo will be new for her too as she is from Hiroshima so perhaps you can meet up with her for a coffee & a chat....
> 
> regards


p.s check out gaijinpot.com as another resource for living/working in Tokyo, ok whilst the majority of posters on that site are young underpaid English Teachers with attitude, there is some useful info on the site.

Regards


----------



## figambie

Hi pasturesnew
Thanks for your reply.. I will check out the other site, and please do get in touch when you move out here. So far we are finding Meguro to be a great place to live


----------



## pasturesnew

*reply*

your welcome, btw how did your property search go ?, we have a number of Agents lined up, looking at a budget of 250 - 300k a month , hoping to get a 3LDK for that in Meguro area or close by, will go higher if need be. Ive been told to avoid Ken & Century 21 as there charges are inflated. 
We have 1 month serviced accomodation paid for by the firm so hopefully we can pick up something pretty quick thereafter. 

Regards


----------



## figambie

Hi
We used Ken Corp, my husband's company had pre arranged it... we found their prices to be good, and the agent we were assigned was excellent. We looked at around 20 apartments, I'd say 80% were definitely worth considering.. but typically we settled on the last one we saw. It's a 2bed and he actually got the price negotiated down by 50,000 per month ( i know this was true as the same property was at the same price on other agents websites). It is a bit higher than your budget, but I reckon you can easily get something within budget.. in fact our 2nd choice was a 3LDK by the river which was just under 300k I think.
I will gladly give you the agents name and email if you would like - prefer not to do so on the forum though.. My private email is login name at gmail dot com (not sure if I'm supposed to do that?!)


----------



## AmberW

*Wanting to move to Japan*

Are you still living in Japan, and have you met many people from America living there. I really want to live in Japan, but it almost seems impossible. I dont like teaching, business or engineering, I also dont have a degree, and I greatly need advise.


----------



## Guest

*new to Tokyo*



figambie said:


> Hi All
> I moved to Tokyo on Monday with my husband, he is working full time and I am still looking for a job. In the meantime I would love to meet up with any people in a similar situation, I can only speak English at the moment but would also love to learn some Japanese....
> I am in the Meguro area. Also any suggestions on good places to go/eat would be welcome.
> Thanks


HI, I moved here about 2 weeks ago from the States, thought I had a job lined up but didn't go through, I live in the Roppongi area, nishi azabu, am looking for a job. maybe we can meet sometime as living in Tokyo presents a challenge. in the meantime, you can look up many sites online that teach you basic Japanese.
Maybe us newbees can form a support group or something


----------

